
Show HN: Automated Status Pages - laCour
https://hund.io/blog/introducing-hund-automated-status-pages-for-everyone
======
dahdum
How does this compare to StatusPage.io? At first glance Hund.io appears _much_
cheaper but pretty close feature wise?

~~~
laCour
The biggest benefit over StatusPage.io is that our platform's design focuses
on automation through integrations with third parties. StatusPage.io pages can
only be automated through their direct integration with PagerDuty, or by
parsing email notifications (from services like New Relic or Pingdom). We have
the ability to add countless integrations with third parties for both
monitoring and notifications.

Branding is important for companies, so we've chosen to offer complete white-
labeling on our single plan. We leverage Let's Encrypt so that status pages
can be instantly configured to use a secure custom domain.

These are just a few of the key differences, our features section outlines
these and more.

~~~
conorgil145
FYI, my first question was also "how is this different than StatusPage.io?".
It might be a good idea to have a comparison page or make the differentiation
very clear in some other way. Your target audience has most likely heard of
StatusPage.io (they are the incumbent in my mind) and will likely ask
themselves the same question as soon as they land on your site.

If someone is using StatusPage.io, why should they switch to your service? Or,
are you only targeting customers who do not already have a status page
solution in place?

Best of luck!

